# Conscious Thought Research



## sam (May 25, 2010)

Dear Speedcubing Community,

I've already posted this in #rubik, but I know that doesn't account for the majority of the community so I thought that I would post it here as well.

I would love to include everyone in my final project for Human Anatomy and Physiology. My topic is conscious thought.

https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dFdzUEdfdnlZa256ZWdXMTVERFVSSFE6MQ 

That is my survey and if anyone has any questions, feel free to PM me or just post a reply in this thread.

Thanks!

Sam Boyles


----------



## sam (May 25, 2010)

Bumping my own thread so people take this...


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 25, 2010)

On the 4th question, what exactly do you mean by concepts?


----------



## Rpotts (May 25, 2010)

done

10dones


----------



## sam (May 25, 2010)

Concepts can be whatever you want it to be really. Not words/images. It's just a grasp at the idea for the most part.


----------



## Kian (May 25, 2010)

Done. Hope it helps you get your assignment done. Good luck!


----------



## Feryll (May 25, 2010)

Done. Actually a very interesting topic I've been wondering about.


----------



## sam (May 25, 2010)

Thanks guys! Keep it coming!


----------



## Googlrr (May 25, 2010)

I did it, but I'm not sure if my response went though. I clicked the button and am now looking at a blank page. 

Interesting topic anyway, good luck.


----------



## Dene (May 25, 2010)

That was easy, and also very open to all sorts of responses >.<


----------



## sam (May 25, 2010)

Thanks Dene! I miss you and your sexy accent.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (May 25, 2010)

done


----------



## Dene (May 25, 2010)

sam said:


> Thanks Dene! I miss you and your sexy accent.



Don't worry, I'll save it for you! <3


----------



## shelley (May 25, 2010)

How do I answer the second question if I'm 25?


----------



## Kian (May 25, 2010)

shelley said:


> How do I answer the second question if I'm 25?



It says 25+, not +25. I feel like that still accurately includes 25, no?

EDIT: I'm incompetent and didn't realize you meant there were two options for you. I totally missed the 19-25 range. Please excuse my dumbassery.


----------



## Cride5 (May 25, 2010)

Kian said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > How do I answer the second question if I'm 25?
> ...



Hmm, all the other age ranges are inclusive, so I just picked 19-25 assuming it was inclusive too (I'm 25). The way it's set up is ambiguous, but I'm guessing sam meant 26+


----------



## Chapuunka (May 25, 2010)

Done. I'm curious about the results though, so it'd be great if you would post those once this is all finished.


----------



## Samania (May 25, 2010)

Dun.


----------



## sam (May 25, 2010)

Sorry, Yeah, if you're 25 you get to choose 

Thanks again for everything!!!!


----------



## Ranzha (May 25, 2010)

Done. Interesting survey, imho.
I can be doing one thing, like walking, riding a roller coaster, playing the piano, and the like, and I find that while I am focused on what is going on, I also focus the exact same measure on a different thing.
This happened to me this past weekend, while riding a roller coaster.
While riding, I was thinking of how to play a chord on the piano.... It was weird, but I was still focused on everything going on on the coaster.


----------



## sam (May 25, 2010)

That's spectacular!
The real reason that I am researching this is because I cannot do that. I rarely have conscious thoughts during the day. I always thought that that was normal. I can have nothing in my head forever.
I guess part of it is nice (because I always just thoughts were distracting), but now I see that it's just different than how other people "think"


----------



## Ranzha (May 25, 2010)

sam said:


> That's spectacular!
> The real reason that I am researching this is because I cannot do that. I rarely have conscious thoughts during the day. I always thought that that was normal. I can have nothing in my head forever.
> I guess part of it is nice (because I always just thoughts were distracting), but now I see that it's just different than how other people "think"



Yeah. When I was younger, I had trouble sleeping on many occasions. To pass the time, I thought. I just wondered about different things, and my mind raced. After what seemed to be five minutes was in reality an hour. I think it's this that has made me wonder about different things. Sometimes, however, the focus becomes out-of-whack. This happens especially while (trying) doing schoolwork. Stoopid distractions.


----------



## sam (May 25, 2010)

For me, I actually get so distracted when I actually have thoughts that I just blank out on everything else. My vision even leaves me and I can't remember what happened in that time frame that I was thinking (only if it's something pretty intriguing)


----------



## dabmasta (May 25, 2010)

interesting topic. I find it hard to sleep sometimes too. As mentioned above. It actually bugs me a bit


----------



## JTW2007 (May 25, 2010)

'Tis taken. I realized that I am incapable of not thinking.


----------



## Ranzha (May 25, 2010)

sam said:


> For me, I actually get so distracted when I actually have thoughts that I just blank out on everything else. My vision even leaves me and I can't remember what happened in that time frame that I was thinking (only if it's something pretty intriguing)



I never can blank out. On anything. Something always has to happen. Usually, throughout the day, there is music running through my head. If it's good enough and I transcribe it, I work with it to write music.


----------



## sam (May 25, 2010)

:O You're Shostakovich  Cept he had shrapnel in his head...


----------



## Ranzha (May 25, 2010)

sam said:


> :O You're Shostakovich  Cept he had shrapnel in his head...



Yeah XD. But seriously, I can't stop thinking.


----------



## Dene (May 25, 2010)

LMAO Sam. Nothing between the ears?


----------



## vgbjason (May 25, 2010)

There ya go. That took about 25 seconds, i think.


----------



## sam (May 25, 2010)

Thanks to everyone here for their input!! 
I have almost 100 responses now and I'm hoping for more, but this is probably fine.
Will publish results when I have them.


----------



## Kirjava (May 25, 2010)

Daydreaming is fun.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 25, 2010)

Out of curiosity, may I ask why Tactile was not an option for question four?


----------



## Bierproever (May 25, 2010)

done


----------



## DavidWoner (May 25, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> 10dones



Hahaha you really just said that, didn't you.


----------



## Rpotts (May 25, 2010)

lol im used to smashboards 10charing me all the time. 

On topic, I regularly have music or just random melodies or rhythms going on in my head. Unlike Ranzha, I can rarely transcribe it, let alone remember how it went when I get to my guitar.

I also sometimes have images of a 3x3 in my head, which I can manipulate, but I am unsure how accurate my mental recreations are. I can usually follow a few pieces, but the remainder of the cube is blank or out of sight/mind. I have used it to visualize algs that woner has told me in the car 'n stuff. 

I also can get some pretty intense closed eye, or open eye visuals, especially when I'm under the influence of thc. I get free form objects, sometimes faces that shift as my stream of conscious shifts to another idea. I first noticed this when I was in high school, and I have some what developed the ability to control/create the visuals.

Yea falling asleep can be hard sometimes.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 25, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> lol im used to smashboards 10charing me all the time.
> 
> On topic, I regularly have music or just random melodies or rhythms going on in my head. Unlike Ranzha, I can rarely transcribe it, let alone remember how it went when I get to my guitar.
> 
> ...



i herd you liek the tetris effect?


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2010)

My head is constantly blasting my music, playing tetris, or cubing. Most of my verbal responses are automated, without thinking.


----------

